# oak trees



## ebarnes (Nov 22, 2001)

I need to know the best oak tree to plant for the earliest production of acorns. My soil is sandy loam and moist located in the ark. riverbottoms. help!!!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 23, 2001)

What do you want the acorns for? Red oaks are bitter while the white group are more palletable.


----------



## ebarnes (Nov 25, 2001)

Thank for your reply. I got some info. from another source and the answer to the equation is definatly the sawtooth oak. My question now is what are the drawbacks? I intend to suppliment a food source in a duck hole of mine. Thanks,E


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Nov 26, 2001)

These trees don't compete well with a lot of weeds and the deer may eat them first.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 26, 2001)

You can get whip stock from arbor dar for $2 each as a memeber 3 as nonmember.

http://www.arborday.org/trees/trees138.cfm?ID=138

There site says the tree wants well drained soil though.

There is a swamp white x burr oak hybrid that grows 18 inche per year.


----------



## treetrunk (Nov 30, 2001)

I would have thought a sandy loam would drain well enough for an oak?


----------



## lower_ashland (Dec 4, 2001)

Quercus acutissima is becoming an exotic invasive species in many locales in the Southeast. It has been widely promoted by several state conservation agencies for its amazing mast production, but it's precisely this attribute which makes it likely to escape cultivation.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 4, 2001)

TT, he said it was moist river botom.


----------



## Steve Erlandson (Dec 5, 2001)

*Oak tree acorns*

I planted 500 sawtooth oaks winter of 1991. I began getting acorns after the 8th year. The tree are approx. 20'-25' tall. This fall I have gathered over 1000 acorns. I would like to find a good source for 1 gallon plastic containers to plant the acorns to grow trees for sale. I planted 20 acorns as a test this past spring and all have sprouted and have grown to about 3' just this summer.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 6, 2001)

I got a feww good hits here

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=plastic+tree+containers&geo=no&fs=web


----------



## Steve Erlandson (Dec 11, 2001)

Great info, thanks alot.
Steve


----------

